# txt Datein erstellen



## undertaker (27. Jun 2007)

hi
ich würde gerne wissen wie man mit applets auf einem server txt dateien erstellt,
ändert und daraus liest. kann mir bitte jemand die code zeilen dafür geben.
danke schon im voraus


----------



## The_S (28. Jun 2007)

Du weißt, dass du dafür Schreibrechte auf deinem Server benötigst? Wenn du deine Streams mithilfe von getCodeBase referenzierst, kannst du das erledigen OHNE das Applet zu signieren. Ansonsten musste wohl signieren!


----------



## undertaker (28. Jun 2007)

aha und wie signiert man ein applet und was beudeutet das genau?


----------



## The_S (29. Jun 2007)

Wenn du es nicht schaffst Google/die Forensuche/unsere FAQ zu verwenden, sollteste dir mal gedanken machen ...

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=18083
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=8367
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=11729


----------

